# Radio Display



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a radio that came in a 2010 JD tractor and it has a digital LED display. The display periodically goes out (lighted background remains lit) for maybe weeks or months and then it just comes back on its own and will work for sometime. Radio works as it should other than the display. Anyone know whats going on?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have a radio that came in a 2010 JD tractor and it has a digital LED display. The display periodically goes out (lighted background remains lit) for maybe weeks or months and then it just comes back on its own and will work for sometime. Radio works as it should other than the display. Anyone know whats going on?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I know what's going on. It's telling you that you need to buy a new radio.  A basic radio probably costs less then it would cost to figure out what is wrong with that one and find a part to fix it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought a Pioneer from Best Buy for my tractor last spring for around $50. It was one of their demo radios.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Look on eBay, they're listed there occasionally, built by Delco for a long time......
I have on one that does the same thing, I really don't mind, just use the presets.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, that what I do is use the presets.....radio works well other than the display....it has a weather radio which is nice on occasion. Guess I will just let it ride as it is a whole lot easier to just use the presets and not worry with another radio over the display.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes, that what I do is use the presets.....radio works well other than the display....it has a weather radio which is nice on occasion. Guess I will just let it ride as it is a whole lot easier to just use the presets and not worry with another radio over the display.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's when the speakers or antenna starts to go that it really is the time to do something different. I like the weather radio band on most of our ag radios. I don't think many that you can buy at Best Buy or other car stereo places have that. I've begun over the last year or so use blue tooth with my iphone through the radio more then actual radio bands. I bought these little blue tooth adapters that allow you to tune in to a frequency to get your iphone/smartphone signal. Just plug them into a cigarette lighter socket. They work ok, but not as good as an actual bluetooth connection through the radio. But it has to be a fairly new radio to have that feature. Keeps me from missing calls also as it rings through the radio.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably a cold solder joint somewhere on the display


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thumbtack said:


> Probably a cold solder joint somewhere on the display


So what's the solution.?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> So what's the solution.?
> 
> Regards, Mike


The solution would be to remove the radio and the chassis components that need to be remove in order to get to the digital display (in this case probably liquid crystal) and observe the connections going to this board, they are probably solid wire but they could be a small "ribbon cable" that plugs into small sockets that have to be locked and unlocked to remove the ribbon, but I'm bettin that it's solid wire....and I hope for your sake as it's much easier to identify a cold connection. With the solder iron (15w Max) hot and tinned place the tip on the solder connection until the solder melts and lift off.....usually no need to add additional solder but if you do, of course use rosin core solder (small strand) (no radio shacks anymore  ) Sometimes you can look (with aid of magnifying glass) at the connection but usually not, so I would heat them all....just careful not to let the wire jump out of its slot/hole on the pcb....I have a set of helping hands (alligator clips) on a sturdy base for projects such as those.....if you do this procedure you might want to replace the illumination light as well...probably has a little green translucent cover over the bulb


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> The solution would be to remove the radio and the chassis components that need to be remove in order to get to the digital display (in this case probably liquid crystal) and observe the connections going to this board, they are probably solid wire but they could be a small "ribbon cable" that plugs into small sockets that have to be locked and unlocked to remove the ribbon, but I'm bettin that it's solid wire....and I hope for your sake as it's much easier to identify a cold connection. With the solder iron (15w Max) hot and tinned place the tip on the solder connection until the solder melts and lift off.....usually no need to add additional solder but if you do, of course use rosin core solder (small strand) (no radio shacks anymore  ) Sometimes you can look (with aid of magnifying glass) at the connection but usually not, so I would heat them all....just careful not to let the wire jump out of its slot/hole on the pcb....I have a set of helping hands (alligator clips) on a sturdy base for projects such as those.....if you do this procedure you might want to replace the illumination light as well...probably has a little green translucent cover over the bulb


Sounds like the solution is to remove radio. Attach case of beer. Send to Georgia. Let Dawg fix. Reinstall.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I will probably end up just ignoring it unless I happen up on a electronics guru. I just don't have time to worry with that kind of repair....especially when I am not a electronics person (circuitry).

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is the same way and I do t feel compelled to fix it either.......like I said, use the seek/scan for tuning stations and set the presets.......who needs a clock on a radio anymore? It's like so......well, 80's


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Mine is the same way and I do t feel compelled to fix it either.......like I said, use the seek/scan for tuning stations and set the presets.......who needs a clock on a radio anymore? It's like so......well, 80's


The 80's? You mean the decade of my birth, Ronald Reagan, and gag me with a spoon?!?!?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just be happy Paul, you missed out on the polyester leisure suits.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

and white shoes and white belts....

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And Disco's


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Was never fond of disco


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Me neither....silly....that's about the time that many of the queers came out of the closets.....that is what I remember about disco.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The Bee Gees and John Travolta is what I think about when I hear "disco" interesting tho, I have a mower built by claas that is a Disco, the other day I broke out into "staying alive" but my help hadn't a clue as to what I was singing, but then again, he also didn't know who MC Hammer was and "can't touch this..." He is a young buck....but a good young buck


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MC Hammer was around 1990 or so? I only remember because my brothers made their own version of that song for me. It was "Don't Touch This"

Of course I liked Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson and Randy Travis, while my brothers were listening to Guns N Roses, Slaughter, and Warrant. I can still hear my brothers 69 C-10 blasting "Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinkin" That crap was worse than noise, almost as bad as Andrew Dice Clay.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I buy scratch & dent from Crutchfield, a first class business to trade with. I just got a radio for my PU @ $60 reduced price--same return policy etc. I usually get Pioneer radios.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pioneer is a great brand, always have been.....crutchfield is a very good outfit as well. I used to be a certified installer for crutchfield many moons ago.....they sold a lot of product.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Family joke about listening to *ed zeppel in one of the work trucks, that display didn't work either!

*Led Zeppelin


----------

